

Firefly for ios beta - share photos and videos with friends - bcl
http://findfirefly.com/

======
foobarbazetc
What the world was missing was an app to share photos and videos with friends.
I know I don't have enough of those on my iPhone.

I'm glad that RealNetworks has come through with this entry into an exciting
and innovative market.

